# Autotrail Arapaho



## mx5jules38 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hope someone can help me I have an Autotrail Arapaho 07 the habitation door lock has broken, I have tried to get a new 1 from Autotrail they say that the lock manufacurer has gone bust and my only option is to buy a new door. This isn't an option as far as i'm concerned. I have also tried several other places to no avail please please please be someone out there that can help


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have you tried O'learies, the caravan/motorhome breakers and spares.

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

cabby


----------



## mx5jules38 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes I've tried them but thanks


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi mx5! Welcome to MHF!

This company is 2.7 miles from the Auto-Trail factory and has been known to buy up any slack or end-of-line products. Have a look at this link:

http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/view_results.asp?search=door&rows=35

Hope that helps. :wink:


----------



## mx5jules38 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you so much Uncle Norm managed to get a door off them at a fraction of the price


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

mx5jules38 said:


> Thank you so much Uncle Norm managed to get a door off them at a fraction of the price


Thanks for the update,a good result thanks to UncleNorm 

When I get good advice that saves me time or money I always take the time to thank the member(s)that have helped me.

I think it is common courtesy to do this and is what the thanks button is for.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> I have tried to get a new 1 from Autotrail they say that the lock manufacurer has gone bust and my only option is to buy a new door.


That is ridiculous. There must be locks available somewhere! That lock was fitted to models up to about 2010 and therefore those are still under warranty. 
Auto Trail had literally 100's of those handles fail,(not due to Auto Trail bad production, they bought the doors in ready built).
Where do they get the locks for for the new doors? What happens to those owners whose handles will break in the future?
When the supply of new doors run out what do owners do then. As far as I know no other door from the Auto Trail range will fit. The 2011 model year onwards is wider. Do you know how much a new door costs? £1300.00!
Try Auto Trail again and ask the questions above.
Ask for Colin Treacher


----------

